# Hilton head yarn store



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a yarn store in Hilton Head?

Maybe with reasonable prices ( if possible in this area) !!!!! Hah


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/mapspreview?&ty=17&q=yarn%20stores%20hilton%20head%20sc&ppois=32.1594314575195_-80.7548446655273_Needlepoint%20Junction_YN873x5782565952078857914~32.1605606079102_-80.765380859375_The%20Courtyard_YN795x19361769~&v=2&sV=1&qpvt=yarn+stores+hilton+head+sc&FORM=SNAPST


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

What great timing! I'm vacationing in HH right now and I don't see any shops here. There was a very nice one last year when I came; a lady who also sold used books but when I checked she'd gone out of business. There are a few in nearby towns though.


----------



## Carolae (Oct 26, 2013)

Try Needlepoint Junction in the Wexford shopping plaza. They have moved to a larger space in the plaza and I believe they are having a special grand reopening on February 14th with sales, prizes, etc. Beautiful yarns!

Last time we were in Hilton Head, I was also sorry to learn that The Courtyard yarn/used bookstore had gone out of business.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Carolae said:


> Try Needlepoint Junction in the Wexford shopping plaza. They have moved to a larger space in the plaza and I believe they are having a special grand reopening on February 14th with sales, prizes, etc. Beautiful yarns!
> 
> Last time we were in Hilton Head, I was also sorry to learn that The Courtyard yarn/used bookstore had gone out of business.


I found this shop while visiting HH last Sept. As the name implies it is definitely needlpoint oriented but there is a wall of beautiful yarn that just calls out to be squished. I couldn't resist the HiKoo Rylie in Sea Glass--gorgeous. Very friendly atmosphere, enjoy!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

There are 2 yarn stores not too far away in Savannah, GA.
I really love the selection & staff at Unwind Yarn & Giftsm 7710 Waters Ave. 912-303-3970
They are also on Facebook and the internet.
When I could not visit a friend in Savannah they were kind enough to take a phone order for a gift certificate & mail it to her...wonderful customer service.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beaufort, SC isn't far from HH and well worth the trip. There is a shop there:
Coastal Knitting
900 Port Republic St
Beaufort, SC 
843)470-0148

When I am planning a trip I go to Needletravel.com and enter the city where I will be. Great site for info.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

I agree, perfect timing! I'm heading to Hilton Head next week. Thanks to everyone for their recommendations!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to drive up to Coastal Knitting tomorrow. It's about an hours drive from where I'm staying in Hilton Head. I'll report back&#128515;


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

karenh said:


> I'm going to drive up to Coastal Knitting tomorrow. It's about an hours drive from where I'm staying in Hilton Head. I'll report back😃


Thank you, karenh!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

karenh said:


> I'm going to drive up to Coastal Knitting tomorrow. It's about an hours drive from where I'm staying in Hilton Head. I'll report back😃


Please let us know how you like the shop.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Just back from Coastal Knitting in Beaufort, SC. It's a very nice shop and the owners are really friendly. I bought a few things (in the name of research for the group of course &#128515; ). They showed me around the shop and made a lot of project suggestions. An hour was a long time to travel, but I may visit again when I'm in the area. Here's what I bought.


----------



## Carolae (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful purchases! Don't forget to check out Needlepoint Junction before you leave for home or next time you come back to HH.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Carolae said:


> Beautiful purchases! Don't forget to check out Needlepoint Junction before you leave for home or next time you come back to HH.


Unfortunately I ran out of time this trip. I tried to visit them last year, but they were never open on time. Maybe next year.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

karenh said:


> Just back from Coastal Knitting in Beaufort, SC. It's a very nice shop and the owners are really friendly. I bought a few things (in the name of research for the group of course 😃 ). They showed me around the shop and made a lot of project suggestions. An hour was a long time to travel, but I may visit again when I'm in the area. Here's what I bought.


Karen, thank you for your diligent research excursion!  You picked a good sampling for us to see. Be sure to post your FOs, too! Safe travels home!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Sandy4cats said:


> Karen, thank you for your diligent research excursion!  You picked a good sampling for us to see. Be sure to post your FOs, too! Safe travels home!


Sure will! 😄


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, good info


----------

